# Relax, it's Wednesday.



## Paul_D (Jun 7, 2017)

The day you are least likely to have to attend a Hospital Emergency Department in England & Wales to receive treatment for injury resulting from violent crime.


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2017)

that's interesting, there seems a good chance that the spike ay weekend in alcohol related and there is the obvious lower rate for females.
so a drinking males seem at least 5 times more likely to end up hurt that a non drinking females in any given week
and a drinking male at least twice as likely to be hurt as a tea totaler. Which mean that attending alcohol counselling is more effective that martial arts

but then its statically safer for a driver to drive drunk than to walk home drunk


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 7, 2017)

jobo said:


> that's interesting, there seems a good chance that the spike ay weekend in alcohol related and there is the obvious lower rate for females.
> so a drinking males seem at least 5 times more likely to end up hurt that a non drinking females in any given week
> and a drinking male at least twice as likely to be hurt as a tea totaler. Which mean that attending alcohol counselling is more effective that martial arts


Yes, it 's completely alcohol related. Statistically:-

you are most likely to be the victim of a violent crime if you are:-
Male
18-30 years old
Single

You are most likely to be attacked in or around somewhere that serves alcohol

And you are most likely to be attacked after Midnight on Saturday, and the likely hood increase with every hour past midnight you get.

And the injury you are most likely to receive is bruising.

Interesting to know if you are interested in SD, as yo nee to know who and what you are most likely to be the victim of.  So if you are a young male, it's safer to get yourself a girlfriend, go to the cinema or a restaurant, go home at midnight


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Yes, it 's completely alcohol related. Statistically:-
> 
> you are most likely to be the victim of a violent crime if you are:-
> Male
> ...


when I was a young male most of my fighters involved me being out with a girl and someone else either trying to cop off with her. So I think statistically  an ugly girl friend is safer.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> The day you are least likely to have to attend a Hospital Emergency Department in England & Wales to receive treatment for injury resulting from violent crime.


However, I am equally likely today as any other day to have to fight off a horde of ninja turtles from Philidelphia.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 7, 2017)

jobo said:


> that's interesting, there seems a good chance that the spike ay weekend in alcohol related and there is the obvious lower rate for females.
> so a drinking males seem at least 5 times more likely to end up hurt that a non drinking females in any given week
> and a drinking male at least twice as likely to be hurt as a tea totaler. Which mean that attending alcohol counselling is more effective that martial arts
> 
> but then its statically safer for a driver to drive drunk than to walk home drunk



Correlation doesn't equal causation. Remember that the weekend is when a lot of people (particularly those in desk jobs) do their extra-curriculum activities, which are usually carry more risk than your desk job. I know a lot of people in desk jobs who play football (soccer) or rugby at the weekends, where you are much more likely to get injured than sitting behind a desk. No alcohol involved at all. 

Now, in the case of the OP's graph, violent crime doesn't have to involve alcohol, or at least you don't need to be drinking to get injured.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 7, 2017)

JP3 said:


> However, I am equally likely today as any other day to have to fight off a horde of ninja turtles from Philidelphia.


there are only 4 ninja turtles dude,, unless you count spike/ slash.   i think you mean a horde of the foot clan or maybe the krang.
but yeah those guys can attack at anytime....but im ready.

(disclaimer:  i only know everything about ninja turtles due to my 7 year old)


----------



## Martial D (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> The day you are least likely to have to attend a Hospital Emergency Department in England & Wales to receive treatment for injury resulting from violent crime.


Nuh uh. No way.

The second you let your guard down, that's when they getcha.


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> Correlation doesn't equal causation. Remember that the weekend is when a lot of people (particularly those in desk jobs) do their extra-curriculum activities, which are usually carry more risk than your desk job. I know a lot of people in desk jobs who play football (soccer) or rugby at the weekends, where you are much more likely to get injured than sitting behind a desk. No alcohol involved at all.
> 
> Now, in the case of the OP's graph, violent crime doesn't have to involve alcohol, or at least you don't need to be drinking to get injured.


its a bout injuries from violence, not sporting injuries. Sporting injuries are uncommon at two in the mor


Midnight-shadow said:


> Correlation doesn't equal causation. Remember that the weekend is when a lot of people (particularly those in desk jobs) do their extra-curriculum activities, which are usually carry more risk than your desk job. I know a lot of people in desk jobs who play football (soccer) or rugby at the weekends, where you are much more likely to get injured than sitting behind a desk. No alcohol involved at all.
> 
> Now, in the case of the OP's graph, violent crime doesn't have to involve alcohol, or at least you don't need to be drinking to get injured.



its about violence injuries not sporting injuries. Any way the number of sporting injuries sustained late Saturday night, early Sunday Moring are going to be quite low, I would imagine.

no you don't have to be,drunk to be attacked. It just seems that most people who are attacked are drunk, or at the very least in or around a drinking venue at the time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> The day you are least likely to have to attend a Hospital Emergency Department in England & Wales to receive treatment for injury resulting from violent crime.


I'm fairly certain my chances of going to hospital in England or Wales is no lower on Wednesday than on Sunday.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 7, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> (disclaimer: i only know everything about ninja turtles due to my 7 year old)


Sure. That's why.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 7, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> (disclaimer:  i only know everything about ninja turtles due to my 7 year old)


Ah yes, the "I've got a child who's into it, honest!" excuse ;-)


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I'm fairly certain my chances of going to hospital in England or Wales is no lower on Wednesday than on Sunday.


True ;-)  But I imagine a similar pattern would emerge if you studied the crime statsitcs in your area?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> True ;-)  But I imagine a similar pattern would emerge if you studied the crime statsitcs in your area?


Almost certainly. In fact, I think I've seen a similar statement about the rise to and past midnight on Saturday.


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> True ;-)  But I imagine a similar pattern would emerge if you studied the crime statsitcs in your area?


casualty depts are a lot lot quieter on a,weds than a,sat night.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2017)

jobo said:


> casualty depts are a lot lot quieter on a,weds than a,sat night.



Not around our way, Wednesday afternoon is sports afternoon for the military. With so many camps around us you are better not going to casualty on Wednesday nights especially in winter, rugby season, those big Fijians scythe down the opposition like a farmer cutting grass for hay. Then there's mixed hockey, lethal game, arming women with sticks to hit men with is always going to be fun. Football actually seems to be the worst for injuries, worse than martial arts for sure even more injuries than an MMA comp. Afterwards of course it's off to the bar then out to the nightclub so more fights, Wednesdays and Thursday are going out nights, they all go home or are away at weekends, it's our quietest time.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 8, 2017)

Not for me I have a 2 hour jiu jitsu open mat and a Muay Thai sparring class on Wednesdays....I'm more likely to go to hospital on Wednesday than other days lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 8, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Not for me I have a 2 hour jiu jitsu open mat and a Muay Thai sparring class on Wednesdays....I'm more likely to go to hospital on Wednesday than other days lol


"Injury resulting from a violent crime"...I really don't want to go to your dojo.


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> "Injury resulting from a violent crime"...I really don't want to go to your dojo.


it must be in a rough area


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 8, 2017)

So what do we do now that it's Thursday?


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> So what do we do now that it's Thursday?


start stocking up on supplies so you don't need to Go out at the weekend


----------



## Buka (Jun 8, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> So what do we do now that it's Thursday?



Find some really small desks?


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 8, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> So what do we do now that it's Thursday?


See if we can hire The A-Team?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2017)

We really need something, the polls are closed and here come the telly pundits............


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2017)

'Fight' outside polling station, where they were waiting for one of the party leaders to come out. Thrilling and dangerous stuff..........


----------

